# bcm43xx not working since upgrade to kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

## der_vegi

hi all!

hm, i am kind of  frustrated. the bcm43xx driver seems to be working worse with every kernel upgrade, at least for me.

my card is a dell true mobile 1300, that means a bcm4306.

the problem is, that (since 2.6.18-r3) it usually doesn't get further than the handshake. sometimes it gets connectet, but still i can't ping my router. i get something like 3 or 4 pings and that's it and it's not a matter of the signal strength, as i am sitting directly in front of the router.

i've got kernel 2.6.18-r3 with the following options:

```

 <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack                                                               

 [ ]     Enable full debugging output                                                                      

---     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)      

<*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

<*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption    

<*>     Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack   

[ ]       Enable full debugging output  

<M>   Broadcom BCM43xx wireless support

[*]     Broadcom BCM43xx debugging (RECOMMENDED)

BCM43xx data transfer mode (DMA + PIO)  --->
```

and the newest stable udev. as suggested, i removed 

```
/etc/hotplug/firmware.agent
```

 and removed net.eth1 from the runlevel as well.

wpa_supplicant is 0.54, the unstable 0.56 didn't improve anything.

here are my configs:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

update_config=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

#WPA-PSK/TKIP

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        ssid="myessid"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="somenicepassphrase"

        priority=2

}

```

so after unloading and loading the bcm43xx module several time until i dont get 

```
Nov 27 14:55:01 doenerbude bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR

Nov 27 14:55:01 doenerbude printk: 6 messages suppressed.

Nov 27 14:55:01 doenerbude bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR

Nov 27 14:55:07 doenerbude eth1: no IPv6 routers present

Nov 27 14:55:12 doenerbude printk: 16 messages suppressed.

Nov 27 14:55:12 doenerbude bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR

Nov 27 14:55:12 doenerbude bcm43xx: FATAL ERROR: BCM43xx_IRQ_XMIT_ERROR

```

anymore, it finally gets up and authenticates with my router:

```

wpa_cli stat

Selected interface 'eth1'

bssid=00:14:6c:96:31:14

ssid=awfulessid

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.1.2

```

but i still can't ping, dhcpcd doesn't do anything, either. i get messages like these:

```

Nov 27 15:04:04 doenerbude SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:14:6c:96:31:14

Nov 27 15:04:04 doenerbude bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

Nov 27 15:04:04 doenerbude bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

Nov 27 15:04:04 doenerbude bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

Nov 27 15:04:04 doenerbude bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

Nov 27 15:04:04 doenerbude bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

Nov 27 15:04:05 doenerbude SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:14:6c:96:31:14

Nov 27 15:04:07 doenerbude bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 2, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

Nov 27 15:04:07 doenerbude TKIP: replay detected: STA=00:14:6c:96:31:14 previous TSC 000000000000 received TSC 000000000000

Nov 27 15:04:08 doenerbude bcm43xx: set security called, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

Nov 27 15:04:08 doenerbude TKIP: replay detected: STA=00:14:6c:96:31:14 previous TSC 000000000001 received TSC 000000000001

Nov 27 15:04:08 doenerbude TKIP: replay detected: STA=00:14:6c:96:31:14 previous TSC 000000000003 received TSC 000000000003

Nov 27 15:04:08 doenerbude eth1: no IPv6 routers present

Nov 27 15:04:10 doenerbude TKIP: replay detected: STA=00:14:6c:96:31:14 previous TSC 000000000008 received TSC 000000000008

```

any idea? thanks for the help!

edit: works, if i go back to kernel 2.6.18-gentoo

----------

## iluxa

Did you try to use latest (or just different) firmware image? I know I had similar problems with my laptop,

and using different image helped.

----------

## updatelee

I just updated from 2.6.17-r8 to 2.6.18-r3 and same thing, or at least very similar

I get alot of droped pings and alot of duplicates receieved... guess im downgrading my kernel.

----------

## der_vegi

i tried to change the firmware to wl_apsta.o, that made the startup of wpa_supplicant really sloooow, the whole machine slowed down very much.

kernel 2.6.19-r1 didn't do the trick either, couldn't get past the 4way-handshake.

so i switched back to 2.6.18 and everything is more or less fine again.

----------

